# How to address a cover letter



## Laegil (Sep 17, 2012)

Hi,

I am in a bit of a dilemma at the moment.
I am applying via e-mail for a job and am writing my cover letter as the e-mail. Now there is no mention of a name in the job ad, but the e-mail address is [email protected] . 
For me, that sounds (together with what I know about the company) like they are not the most formal people in the world. 
That means I don't want to write 'To whom it may concern' or 'Dear Sir/Madam' because it sounds very impersonal and also a lot of pages I looked up state that this is the worst possible way to start a cover letter. 
But I just cannot find out the name of the person I am writing to, no matter how much I am searching. There is no mention of any names on the company website or anywhere else.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

Dear Sir/Madam

or

To Whom it May Concern


----------



## Laegil (Sep 17, 2012)

Ok, thanks. I left it as Dear Sir/Madam yesterday, but wasn't very happy about it. Oh well, let's hope they invite me for an interview and I can make a better impression


----------

